
ProtonMail Liable for Defamation Award - Bworkbwork
https://www.irishexaminer.com/breakingnews/ireland/anonymous-swiss-based-email-address-provider-liable-for-defamation-award-1008945.html
======
mytailorisrich
> _On Thursday, Mr Justice Charles Meenan granted DRM judgment in default of
> appearance against Proton._

This is a judgement in default, which is automatic, because Proton did not
attend the hearing.

